# White Foamy Stuff On Driftwood...



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Boiled the piece 2 times for about 15 mins each time but this spot keeps getting the white cloudy stuff. How can i get rid of it?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2011)

Its in the driftwood. In time it will stop leaching out. I would just keep removing it with your weekly water changes, nothing much more that you can do.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

It stinks!! I did a water change last night and i removed the wood to clean it up,and for some reason i chose to smell it. Well let me confirm that it stinks!!! Anyway i cleaned it up and there's very little left,so it's going away.


----------

